# NTP: select the query source IP address



## lucien (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I use 2 addresses on my server. One of them is a VIP address (CARP).
I would like to make ntpd to sync with others servers by using the non VIP address.
I had a look on the ntpd.conf to find a way to set the source address, but I cannot find such statement.

Any tips to do it?

Thank you for your help


----------

